
How I left my consulting career behind and broke into tech - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-i-left-my-consulting-career-behind-and-broke-into-tech-36ea0c1a0407
======
arturm
Amazing to see people break into product with no prior formal experience.
Wonder if that will become more prevalent. Thoughts?

------
tmeyster
That's pretty wild. What kind of consulting did you do before hand and did
that help you break in?

~~~
rahuldotiyer
Thanks! I was a software consultant back in Atlanta. I think the number one
thing that helped me the most - grabbing coffee with as many people as I
possibly could. Building relationships is key for anything.

